# Speaking of tool companies



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought a little BLACK AND DECKER power drill for sweetie,,, well she lost the charger. I looked it up on the net,,, the charger is $6.40,,, but the shipping is $10.50,,,, thats more than the dern thing cost to start with,,,,


Being the goood ******* I am,,,, I bought her another one, from Blowes,,,same place i got the first one from,,,, took the charger out, and then returned it and got my money back cause it didn't have a charger with it !!!!!!!!!! Do they really think we are gonna put up with that???? Am I a crook??? you betcha I am,,, but then again so are they,,, its kinda a game of "catch me, f&ck me",,,ain't it

Ask yourself this,,,,,,,, what kinda company charges $10.50 to send a chager (no bigger than a phone charger) to the next state?????? I sent Moore that 7" box through the US mail for less than that


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It was nice to know you captain:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It was nice to know you captain:whistling2:


 Hey,, this is America,,,,,, they have the internet in jail!!!!!!!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

tisk tisk, captn that is stealing


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fenez said:


> tisk tisk, captn that is stealing


 Sho nuff it is,,,,, so is $10.50 for shipping


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey,, this is America,,,,,, they have the internet in jail!!!!!!!


Hope you will still post on DWT if you get sent to Sing Sing for that henious crime.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh yeah he will still post. Criminals probably have more liberties than us. 

Since he knows so much about making alcohol he will be like the godfather in there.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It was nice to know you captain:whistling2:



Not so sure there is alot of drywall in the Big Shack


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS Thats funny Capt. A contractor I know goes to Home Depot and gets commercial grade electrical outlest @ $4 a pop and swaps 'em out with the .69 cent junkers they sell. Takes them back and gets his money back.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm824YYUS Thats funny Capt. A contractor I know goes to Home Depot and gets commercial grade electrical outlest @ $4 a pop and swaps 'em out with the .69 cent junkers they sell. Takes them back and gets his money back.


That's just flat out stealing...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fenez said:


> That's just flat out stealing...


 yep, sho nuff it is,,,,,

Blowes will send it back to B&D, they will have to make it right for Blowes. So instead of B&D stealing from me,, I stole form them. I know it ain't right,,, but I figure since B&D decided to screw me, I'd flip the script on em. Did you know that any B&D tool that is guarnteed for life,,,is void if there is drywall dust in it??? (course they don't tell ya that till ya try to get it re-placed). Or at least thats the way it was in the early 80's,,,haven't bought any B&D tools since then, till I bought this little toy for sweetie.

Sorry if you guys think I'm a crook for doing this,,, but as they say,,,what goes around, comes around.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fenez said:


> That's just flat out stealing...


You got that right! I don't condone it. I thought about giving H/D a heads up but I don't condone snitching either:confused1:.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Not really a big deal....but a drill for sweetie is questionable, flowers would have sufficed.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

fenez said:


> Not really a big deal....but a drill for sweetie is questionable, flowers would have sufficed.


Lol. Wait for Valentine's. Nothing says romance like a box of beef jerky and a bench grinder.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Jason said:


> Lol. Wait for Valentine's. Nothing says romance like a box of beef jerky and a bench grinder.


And women say romance is dead.... Nothing says I love you quite like some jerky.
for some reason when I ask my wife for some jerky she just says shut up and leave me alone.....and forget about asking for a slurpee


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I bought a little BLACK AND DECKER power drill for sweetie,,, well she lost the charger. I looked it up on the net,,, the charger is $6.40,,, but the shipping is $10.50,,,, thats more than the dern thing cost to start with,,,,
> 
> 
> Being the goood ******* I am,,,, I bought her another one, from Blowes,,,same place i got the first one from,,,, took the charger out, and then returned it and got my money back cause it didn't have a charger with it !!!!!!!!!! Do they really think we are gonna put up with that???? Am I a crook??? you betcha I am,,, but then again so are they,,, its kinda a game of "catch me, f&ck me",,,ain't it
> ...


 That is a sham. Kind of reminds me of those infomercials that say call within the next 60 minutes and well send you another totally free just pay shipping and handling. you're still paying they just disguise it as shipping and handling.
Maybe if they would have just charged 13.00 for the charger and 3.90 s/h you wouldn't have felt so cheated and maybe you would have just ordered one. ?


----------

